# Sunglow Genetics



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey all!

Have been perusing the TUG site and i wondered what was the differnce between the differnt star rated sunglows? i understand its to do with the visual quality of the gecko, but does parentage come into it as well?

Eg. if i breed to 5* TUG Sunglows together, are the ofsring 5*, or, do you decide a rating dependant on the individual gecko? and if so, how much influence does the parents 'rating' carry?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Have been perusing the TUG site and i wondered what was the differnce between the differnt star rated sunglows? i understand its to do with the visual quality of the gecko, but does parentage come into it as well?
> 
> Eg. if i breed to 5* TUG Sunglows together, are the ofsring 5*, or, do you decide a rating dependant on the individual gecko? and if so, how much influence does the parents 'rating' carry?


IMO, TUG and only TUG can give their offspring the rating. That is their opinion on the quality of the animal.

Breeding 2 5* Sunglows together will not guaranteee 5* quality animals, but you have a better chance of producing them.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> IMO, TUG and only TUG can give their offspring the rating. That is their opinion on the quality of the animal.


 
Totally get where you`re coming from Mike - but if opinions were legimate ways of rating leos, then my whole bunch are 10*`s :lol2: Only joking, I have actually seen a few for sale recently where the buyer has stated his Sunglows for sale were `actual 5* Sunglows` - and they were home bred from 2 totally seperately sourced Sunglows, neither from The Urban Gecko!!! Had a giggle anyway.....

Regards the difference in the star ratings, I suppose TUG would base it around the intensity of tang, how `clean` and blemish free the bodies are, amount of CT and would also, possibly, take the parentage into account (like thorough bred horses) - when two 5* TUG Sunglows are bred together, then results are only going to be great really on 90% on occasions, especially as the Tangerine and Super Hypo`ism are line bred traits - though as with anything to do with breeding leos, there`ll always be the odd spanner in the works, making it impossible to give 5* ratings based purely on parentage.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Totally get where you`re coming from Mike - but if opinions were legimate ways of rating leos, then my whole bunch are 10*`s :lol2: Only joking, I have actually seen a few for sale recently where the buyer has stated his Sunglows for sale were `actual 5* Sunglows` - and they were home bred from 2 totally seperately sourced Sunglows, neither from The Urban Gecko!!! Had a giggle anyway.....


Funky 10*! Where can I place my order 

This is the problem though, if anyone else posts saying their animals are 5* Sunglows, I immediately assume TUG lines.



funky1 said:


> Regards the difference in the star ratings, I suppose TUG would base it around the intensity of tang, how `clean` and blemish free the bodies are, amount of CT and would also, possibly, take the parentage into account (like thorough bred horses) - when two 5* TUG Sunglows are bred together, then results are only going to be great really on 90% on occasions, especially as the Tangerine and Super Hypo`ism are line bred traits - though as with anything to do with breeding leos, there`ll always be the odd spanner in the works, making it impossible to give 5* ratings based purely on parentage.


Indeed! Infact, I like some of their "lesser" quality leos more than the 5* jobbies.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, i ask purely because i see sunglows going for £60-£85 in classifieds, and yet on CPR they have a 5* sunglow for £300... i was wondering if there was actually that much of a difference


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Yeah, i ask purely because i see sunglows going for £60-£85 in classifieds, and yet on CPR they have a 5* sunglow for £300... i was wondering if there was actually that much of a difference


Don't get me wrong, the 5* TUG Sunglows are amazing, as with the Tangerine tornadoes and the 5* TUG snows.
You do get what you pay for, plenty of people get animals from TUG/JMG/*Insert any big breeder* and pay more than they would if they got similar from local breeders.

Regarding CPR, I'm not sure whether they bred the %8 Sunglow or imported it. If they bred it then they are probably saying it is from 2 TUG rated 5* parents.

Howevr, you can't really go wrong with TUG leos IMO, so if you can afford them then go for it. One thing you must remember though.....









Post pics of whatever you buy


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

haha... ofc!lol

I mainly ask because me and a friend are strongly considering one of their breeder bundles, which is 5 geckos. the 5* sunglow is $1300, whilst 4* is $875 and i was wondering if there was any genetic difference, if not then me and my friend can sit down and work out which we prefer!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking at both, I would go for the 5*, although the 4* are nice as well.


----------

